
IOHK Launches Cardano Blockchain - mathgenius
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/iohk-launches-cardano-blockchain-ada-now-trading-bittrex/
======
fnwx17
"While Bitcoin and most other cryptocurrencies rely on proof of work, where
miners solve a cryptographic puzzle to reach consensus on the state of the
ledger, proof-of-stake systems reach consensus by coin-holder vote. As a
result, proof of stake is vastly more energy efficient than proof of work."

I'm not an expert on cryptography - can anyone back up this claim? because it
seems to have solved a major issue with the miners

